# [SOLVED] Free Hide Folder - Hidden & Removed Folder restoreable somehow



## Jeronimo

Hi everyone out there, I could need some help,:sigh:

I was using the Program "Free Hide Folder"

I added and hid a folder which was placed on an external hard drive.

I "removed" the hidden folder from the Free Hide Folder list.

Actually the folder should be unhidden and shown then, but it didn't.

Maybe that is because it was an external HD .?.

The created backup is older than this action, so it's no use.

Now the folder seems to be lost or hidden without access by FHF.

Has anyone a good idea how I could restore or recreate this folder?

Do you know any program for that?

Thank you for your answers.

Yours, Jeronimo


----------



## Jeronimo

*SOLVED: Free Hide Folder - Hidden & Removed Folder restoreable somehow*

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! :grin:

I GOT THE LINK TO A RESTORE PROGRAM

GREETS. JERONIMO


----------



## Fedayka

hello
would you mind telling what program did you use?

thanks


----------



## Fedayka

Ok, for people who want to recover hidden files/folders that were hidden by Free Hide Folder, use the program Total Commander to do so...

The Free Hide Folder simply renames your folder and set it to be like a System Folder... so, using the Total Commander Software, look for a nasty renamed system folder where your folder should be and copy your files to another place.

That's it..


----------



## amitku.mib

can u please elaborate on how to restore hidden folder. I have same problem. I downloaded total commander but do not know how to use it. PLEASE provide step by step detail.


----------



## macer

Fedayka:

Could you please tell us how u managed to restore your files with Total Commander because i have the same problem and lost about 2gb of pictures when using Free Hide Folder and now i can`t find them on the drive, very frustrating so if you please could guide me on using TC i would appreciate it very much.

Thanks in advance.
Macer.


----------



## quetzalito2k

This may be too late but wanted to tell you that they have this utility to restore your files the only problem is that they do not tell you how to use it. You can download the restore tool from http://www.cleanersoft.com/download/tools/Restore.exe. 

Before you install this utility you have to uninstall FHF. I will contact them to see if they have instructions as of how do to this.

If any of you finds the way to use this restore program please let me know.


----------

